# I like the one song in The Hobbit that is...



## st0rmchaser_ (Sep 6, 2003)

oye..I don't know the lyrics, I can't remember, hah I haven't read the hobbit forever. I know the scene though, I believe it's where all the hobbits and...er..dwarves are they?are in the tree, and the wolve-like creatures are below them, and someone starts singing that song that goes "roast them eat them fry them hot.." something along those lines..heh, maybe I should go look in my book, aye?


----------



## st0rmchaser_ (Sep 6, 2003)

*hmph.*

dang..something didn't work in my font. ah well.


----------



## Beorn (Sep 6, 2003)

To get the size tags to work, you need to include a [/size] at the end of what you want to be a certain size.



> Fifteen birds in five firtrees,
> their feathers were fanned in a fiery breeze!
> but, funny little birds, they had no wings!
> O what shall we do with the funny little things?
> ...


----------



## st0rmchaser_ (Sep 6, 2003)

*hah, ya!*

that's the song!thanks. man. i loff that song.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 6, 2003)

Okay. Any particular (and insane, I would say) reason for liking that song more than the one by the Dwarves towards the beginning? Which was the best one.


----------



## st0rmchaser_ (Sep 6, 2003)

*hrm.*

How can you not like that song? It's great. I don't remember all the songs in The Hobbit, as I stated before, Ihaven't read it for awhile. That and the song that the Dwarves sing in Bilbo's house about the plates and glasses are the only two I vaguely remember.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

> *originally posted by st0rmchaser_*
> i loff that song.


You WHAT?!


----------



## st0rmchaser_ (Sep 7, 2003)

*loff.*

I loff that song. = I love that song. or, you might catch me saying:

lurf
lurve
lover
loffer
luff
lurff

I think that's all, haha, just so you know!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, the song with plates and glasses wasn't the one I was talking about, but oh well. I was talking about the main one with gold and dragons and things. Very beautiful. The insane little goblin thing was evil. Poor Dwarves! Dwarves are the coolest! I wouldn't mind if they were just singing it to the evil thief Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## Illuvatar (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the one about gold and mountains and stuff the best, but I also like the one that Bilbo sings to the spiders

"Old fat spider spinning in a tree,
Old fat spider can't see me!
Attercop! Attercop!
Won't you stop,
Stop your spinning and look for me?

Old Tomnoddy, all big body,
Old Tomnoddy can't spy me!
Attercop! Attercop!
Down you drop!
You'll never catch me up your tree!

Lazy Lob and crazy Cob
are weaving webs to wind me.
I am far more sweet than other meat,
but still they cannot find me!

Here am I, naughty litttle fly;
you are fat and lazy.
You cannot trap me, though you try,
in your cobwebs crazy.

--The Hobbit, pg.173-175


----------

